# why I hate sports & refuse to watch sports



## 04ctd (Feb 3, 2014)

my father always made it very clear that sports were more important to him than me when I was a little squirt.

he would run us out of the house screaming & yelling at the TV.

that was a mighty strong message he sent to a little fellow, for it to stick with me all these years. 

his WORDS always said i was important, but his ACTIONS showed otherwise any time any kinda game was on.


you fella's, please be mindful of how you act/treat family while sports are on.

day late & dollar short, but it has been aching me all day, making me heart sore, so figured i would say it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting, my father didn't get into sports until I was a teenager. I always felt I missed out on the father son days at the park.
I don't watch much now days myself.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2014)

I just generally find them boring, myself.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 3, 2014)

04ctd said:


> my father always made it very clear that sports were more important to him than me when I was a little squirt.
> 
> he would run us out of the house screaming & yelling at the TV.
> 
> ...



Very similar feelings here, not so much that I felt neglected, I just thought it was stupid to get so worked up over a game.  I can remember being a little kid and watching my dad yell at the TV and thinking I never wanted to be like that.

Never have liked sports and I'll leave a friend's house, bar, or whatever if folks get worked up and start screaming at the TV and such.  Needless to say, I don't go to too many games, though I do have a higher tolerance for idiots at a live game.

The last GA game I went to, we sat in front of (of course) like 30  obnoxious drunken redneck idiots who jumped up and down and screamed and shouted for. every. play.  even though we were ahead by more 30 points. I about came unglued, it was ridiculous.  I can see it for a close game or a big play, but every down of a blowout game? Come on.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 3, 2014)

We watch them as a family at our house. My son got us all watching basketball last year, which is something that I thought would never happen, but now, we all enjoy it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 3, 2014)

if it wasn't sports it would have been something else.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 3, 2014)

i just close the door to the bonus room and let the emotions out


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2014)

Good thread!!!

I'm not a screamer, but I do get worked up from time to time. You can only watch so much "3 runs and punt" from Tressell,for a decade without "losing it" every now and then!!! I have always been carefull to not zone out my family during big games but not always easy.

I have never ran my kids off,or out of the room, during a game. There is no doubt though, at times, they knew I was not in the mood to talk!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, some take sports too seriously.  Tough lesson of life to learn from, but a good reminder to improve priorities in our lives when it comes to more important things like family, friends, relationships, etc.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm glad you posted this today right now, my wife is expecting and we are praying he makes it here. Some of you may know why we are praying harder than normal for him to get here. I get pretty worked up sometimes but I don't want to push a child away. We want our son to become a uga fan when he gets here.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really?


----------



## 04ctd (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Very similar feelings here, .
> 
> Never have liked sports and I'll leave a friend's house, bar, or whatever if folks get worked up and start screaming at the TV and such.
> 
> The last GA game I went to, we sat in front of (of course) like 30  obnoxious drunken redneck idiots.



I always took our Youth Group to sports, and we ended up at a baseball game once where they had a waitress in our section.

there was a crew of young guys behind us, running the waitress ragged, and getting drunker & louder & drunker.

i finally asked her, "do you deliver food, or just beer to drunks"
she said "I work for whoever tips best" real smarty pants like/
I handed her a $20 and said "you work for me NOW...you don't have TIME to carry them beer"

she flipped open her little notepad and said "yes sir, what do you guys want!?!?"

them ole boys sobered up right much, since they had to walk up there, wait in line, walk back.....

cost me an arm & a leg in concession stand food, but we had some peace & quiet after that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 4, 2014)

I would love to get into this, but I already have two strikes and a warning.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I would love to get into this, but I already have two strikes and a warning.



Same here. 

Some need to keep their preacing in the pulpit.

The government tells me plenty enough how I'm supposed to act.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 4, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> if it wasn't sports it would have been something else.



This^^^ 

  Maybe the "Sports Forum" is not the place for some of ya'll then........


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 4, 2014)

Well best I keep my mouth shut about most of todays pro players particularily in football and basketball.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2014)

Hit dogs will holler.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 4, 2014)

You can either dwell on it, or let it go...


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 4, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> You can either dwell on it, or let it go...



this^^


Kind of like persimmons; persimmons are pretty bad when they're young and green, but ain't too bad when they get ripe;  but let em lay on the ground a few days and they will get over ripe. It's probably best to walk on and leave them alone.


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2014)

Some fans determine their self worth on if their team wins or loses.


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 4, 2014)

Simply Amazing









Good Lord


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Feb 4, 2014)

Sports are a great thing too ! Just like hunting ! It's time you spend with family and friends enjoying alike interest ! Anything can be made bad ! Even church can if it's shoved at u and forced at u 24/7 !! So every thing is how u make it ! Here's my order of things that's important to me ! God,family,friends,hunting,sports !! But to each his own !!


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess everyone has something they need to complain about. I'm scratching my head on this one.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Woody's. And as some of you know that is saying something!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 4, 2014)

not necessarily the dumbest thread I have ever seen....but it's kind of...well imagine walking into Ruths Chris's and expounding how you hate beef...cause you stepped  in a fresh cow patty as a child.  No one would really give a fat "cow patty" and after the brief moment of silence they would keep on eating.

the thread should be entitled "Sour Grapes and Old Laundry."


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 4, 2014)

04ctd said:


> his WORDS always said i was important, but his ACTIONS showed otherwise any time any kinda game was on.



Thanks for the poignant reminder.  Family is more important than any ballgame.  Make sure you tell them, and make sure you show them.

Sports are not the problem; misaligned priorities are.  I think the same thing when guys brag about their wife leaving them because they hunt too much.  Hunting isn't the problem - misaligned priorities are.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2014)

Amen to that.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just generally find them boring, myself.



Kids or sports?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2014)

Hollerin' at the tv is long, proud tradition in my family. Football, baseball, heck... even preaching a time or two. I actually had an uncle that suffered him a stroke one day while watching rasslin'... we had to take him to the hospital in Chattanooga... after the program went off of course.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 4, 2014)

Why I hate sports and refuse to watch:

Because Daddy was a piece of excrement and I don't have enough sense to blame him.


                                                                                      The End.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2014)

Nothing but great memories here. Sports was a big part of my family growing up. I'd say it even kept our family close. We loved sports, especially our beloved Dawgs!

As for going nuts, I can get a little carried away at times, myself. But hey, I want my Dawgs to win REALLY bad! If I think yelling (cussing) at the TV will help us win, then I am going to yell (cuss) at it. Sadly, I have found that this doesn't always work. Especially lately! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Woody's. And as some of you know that is saying something!!!!




THIS!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2014)

In the words of our famous dawg2:

"Holy Cow"

We always watched and played as a family. Never neglected by my parents for a game. We/they did watch'm but together and it was fun to me.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 4, 2014)

How do you get all the Noles, Dawgs, Bammers, Barners, and Jackets to agree?



Answer:  This thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2014)

Poor lil fella needs a hug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> How do you get all the Noles, Dawgs, Bammers, Barners, and Jackets to agree?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:  This thread.





hdm03 said:


> Poor lil fella needs a hug







I needed a good laugh today...


----------



## 04ctd (Feb 4, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Hollerin' at the tv is long, proud tradition in my family. Football, baseball, heck... even preaching a time or two. I actually had an uncle that suffered him a stroke one day while watching rasslin'... we had to take him to the hospital in Chattanooga... after the program went off of course.






Silver Britches said:


> Nothing but great memories here. Sports was a big part of my family growing up. I'd say it even kept our family close. We loved sports, especially our beloved Dawgs!
> 
> As for going nuts, I can get a little carried away at times, myself. But hey, I want my Dawgs to win REALLY bad! If I think yelling (cussing) at the TV will help us win, then I am going to yell (cuss) at it.



well, you guys are talking about kind of a family deal, and I have seen families like that, enjoying a game, and ain't nothing ta'matter with yellin at Rasslin! 



but do this: next time you are at the supper table, ask your wife & kids, say: "this one idiot on GON was so stupid, he said that yelling & screaming & cussing at sports on TV was kinda going overboard...what do you guys think?"

and just let that hang there....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I really don't know what to say....

*backing out of the thread slowly*


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 4, 2014)

KDarsey said:


> Simply Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mike1225 said:


> I guess everyone has something they need to complain about. I'm scratching my head on this one.





Palmetto said:


> This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Woody's. And as some of you know that is saying something!!!!





JustUs4All said:


> Amen to that.





hdm03 said:


> Poor lil fella needs a hug




Again......
Good Lord..........


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2014)

04ctd said:


> but do this: next time you are at the supper table, ask your wife & kids, say: "this one idiot on GON was so stupid, he said that yelling & screaming & cussing at sports on TV was kinda going overboard...what do you guys think?"
> 
> and just let that hang there....



Well I did just that... and they all started a hollering at me?


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 6, 2014)

04ctd said:


> well, you guys are talking about kind of a family deal, and I have seen families like that, enjoying a game, and ain't nothing ta'matter with yellin at Rasslin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well you got the idiot part right..................


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 6, 2014)

I would think the lesson you should have learned is that you dont need to run your kid out out of the room but bring him in and let him scream at the tv with you.

I get it that you dont like sports but just make sure what ever you do dont run your kid out of the room.

When ever a big games on at our house we go all out with game day snacks and the whole nine yards and even if we dont have a single guest overthe kids are right there hollerin and a screamin with us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Poor lil fella needs a hug



I still think this one hit the nail on the head...


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 6, 2014)

would this thread please....DIE!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> would this thread please....DIE!!!!



Quit posting in it.


----------



## work2play (Feb 6, 2014)

Dumbdown Zombie distractions


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> would this thread please....DIE!!!!



No.....bump.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> No.....bump.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2014)

I knew when I said "good thread" it would immediately generate "dumbest thread" comments.

I've always found it funny that those that usually don't like or agree with a thread, or think its stupid, always keep lurking around and continue to randomly post in it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I really don't know what to say....



WOW!!! That's a first!!!!


This thread just won't die!!!


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 7, 2014)

My dad worked two jobs to keep the family feed and happy. 

That really caused me to recent my dad for the time missed with him.  That's why I hate work and refuse to work to this day.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2014)

BSFR98 said:


> My dad worked two jobs to keep the family feed and happy.
> 
> That really caused me to resent my dad for the time missed with him.  That's why I hate work and refuse to work to this day.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2014)

My daddy hated hunting and fishing and never let me and my brother go, so I hate hunting and fishing.












Just playing.  

Blame your dad not sports, I mean dang man.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm a squirrel


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread just won't die!!!




Nope!! Too funny to let die!

Why you little....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> (DELETED)


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW!!! That's a first!!!!
> 
> 
> This thread just won't die!!!



I read this thread because I have to.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I read this thread because I have to.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 7, 2014)

I find myself uncontrollably screaming and yelling at this thread. I even found myself throwing my wife out of the room. I hate this thread.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 8, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I find myself uncontrollably screaming and yelling at this thread. I even found myself throwing my wife out of the room. I hate this thread.



Easy boss your wife may start to hate GON for your actions towards this thread and never look at and refuse to use computers


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 8, 2014)

My daddy used to make me work so I hate work!!!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 8, 2014)

I wish i had me a kid to holler and scream at right now... anybody got one i can borrow?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2014)

olcowman said:


> I wish i had me a kid to holler and scream at right now... anybody got one i can borrow?



Yea!!! The 2 in my avatar need to be screamed at real good for being lazy!!!! That should turn things around!!!






Bump!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I read this thread because I have to.



Bless your heart!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea!!! The 2 in my avatar need to be screamed at real good for being lazy!!!! That should turn things around!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Somebody should have screamed at you as a child Snook during OSU football games... You might have changed your allegiance and pulled for a real team..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Somebody should have screamed at you as a child Snook during OSU football games... You might have changed your allegiance and pulled for a real team..



Why scream during an OSU game?  Do you think they _expect _to win a meaningful game?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am pretty sure that I yelled at the TV more than my dad did when I was growing up and watching games.

Maybe that is why he doesn't like watching games with me anymore?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 14, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just generally find them boring, myself.



As a rule I do too. I enjoyed watching my boys play but as far as pro sports.....YAWN.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Somebody should have screamed at you as a child Snook during OSU football games... You might have changed your allegiance and pulled for a real team..



Well, since you don't root for a real team either, which one should I pick?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Why scream during an OSU game?  Do you think they _expect _to win a meaningful game?



Here we go!!! FSU finally gets relevant again after years of hearing, "we are back", just before getting bet by Maryland or some other scrub, and now the smack talkin starts!!!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 17, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> if it wasn't sports it would have been something else.



My dad always criticized my love of sports & teams in particular.  I've grown out of it somewhat.  I don't' have to catch every UGA or Falcons game on TV, & I can generally wait until in the morning to find out if the Braves won or lost, but it wasn't always that way.  You can't pick your parents & unfortunately some of us got a bad one, heck some of us got a bad pair.  Thing is though, you choose everyday how you respond to it.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> This is the dumbest thread I have ever seen on Woody's. And as some of you know that is saying something!!!!



That's what I was thinking...

And.... YES I've seen some pretty dumb threads here too..


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pile of man cards being revoked in this thread!!!

Go Braves! Go Dawgs! Go Noles! Rory McIlory #1! Team Roush!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 10, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Here we go!!! FSU finally gets relevant again after years of hearing, "we are back", just before getting bet by Maryland or some other scrub, and now the smack talkin starts!!!



Funny thing is..... we got "back" the one year no one actually expected it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Funny thing is..... we got "back" the one year no one actually expected it.



That is true. Actually the Noles are my second favorite team. I was 10 yrs old when I moved to Fl and the very first game I watched was the Fl/Fl St game with one of my brothers. We decided to pick a Fl team to follow so he picked the gators and I picked the noles. Have followed them closely since. I thought this next year was going to be a year they might fight for a NC title as I didn't think the freshman qb could get them there this past season. I'm actually predicting OSU and FSU to play for the title after winning their first playoff games.


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 29, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Nothing but great memories here. Sports was a big part of my family growing up. I'd say it even kept our family close. We loved sports, especially our beloved Dawgs!
> 
> As for going nuts, I can get a little carried away at times, myself. But hey, I want my Dawgs to win REALLY bad! If I think yelling (cussing) at the TV will help us win, then I am going to yell (cuss) at it. Sadly, I have found that this doesn't always work. Especially lately!
> 
> ...


X 2. I yell the most out of my family. (Especially at the refs.) 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## drhunter1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Love sports. Brought me and my dad even closer than we already were. I respect those that have their own views. There are no cookie cutters.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 31, 2014)

Biggest bond between me and my dad is sports, sports, hunting, sports. I've been blessed. 
It's a big ole world and to each his own, but you're missing out if you don't at least casually follow sports.
IMHO.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 4, 2014)

04ctd said:


> my father always made it very clear that sports were more important to him than me when I was a little squirt.
> 
> he would run us out of the house screaming & yelling at the TV.
> 
> ...



good thing your dad wasn't the same way about adult movies...... could have turned out bad for ya! 
Either way, good luck.


----------

